# Many Irish Expats here?



## DannyBoi (Aug 11, 2010)

Just out of curiosity really


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There are none in my town unfortunately, but we do have an "Irish bar" called - wait for it - St George´s. And further up the road down a little alley there is a ghostly Murphys sign hanging on the wall, but no sign of a bar nearby. So maybe they´ve been and gone ...


----------



## DannyBoi (Aug 11, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> There are none in my town unfortunately, but we do have an "Irish bar" called - wait for it - St George´s. And further up the road down a little alley there is a ghostly Murphys sign hanging on the wall, but no sign of a bar nearby. So maybe they´ve been and gone ...


St Georges .. sounds very Irish 
So I doubt there would be Many Irish in Barcelona then no? I know its a big place  but any certain areas where there is mostly expats and that in Barca?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

DannyBoi said:


> St Georges .. sounds very Irish
> So I doubt there would be Many Irish in Barcelona then no? I know its a big place  but any certain areas where there is mostly expats and that in Barca?


I´m sure there will be Irish expats in Barcelona and Madrid. Hopefully some of them will contact you soon!


----------



## DannyBoi (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

I am!! Originally from Belfast.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

My mate, who lives about 3 km from me is from Inniskillen


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I don't know whereabouts you are, there is a little nest of Irish expats in La Duquesa/Sabinillas.


----------

